# Gibraltar



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Gibraltar (IPA: /dʒɨˈbrɒltər/) is a self-governing British overseas territory located near the southernmost tip of the Iberian Peninsula overlooking the Strait of Gibraltar. The territory shares a border with Spain to the north. Gibraltar has historically been an important base for the British Armed Forces and is the site of a Royal Navy base.

A one-year investigation and analysis of 235 countries and territories by Jane’s Country Risk listed Gibraltar as the top stable and prosperous British Territory, in 5th position overall. The sovereignty of Gibraltar has been a major bone of contention in Anglo-Spanish relations. Gibraltar was ceded by Spain to the Crown of Great Britain in perpetuity, under the 1713 Treaty of Utrecht, though Spain asserts a claim to the territory and seeks its return. The overwhelming majority of Gibraltarians strongly oppose this, along with any proposal of shared sovereignty. The British government has stated that it is committed to respecting the Gibraltarians' wishes.




















Google


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow amazing, never been there but I see it from far away when I take the ferry from Sebta to Algeciras! It's so beautiful british city! Thanks for the pics


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

CasaMor said:


> Wow amazing, never been there but I see it from far away when I take the ferry from Sebta to Algeciras! It's so beautiful british city! Thanks for the pics


Is there a ferry which links Tanger to Gibraltar? Or Ceuta to Gibraltar?


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, it's really nice this british city, it's fantastic to go from Spain to Gibraltar because the architecture changes, the language more or less, the people, there are english supermarkets, etc, if you visit south Spain you have to go to this fantastic british town!

Some pics:

























































It's also very impressive to see so many jews in one european city

































From Spain to the british town.. i love it!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Muttie said:


> Is there a ferry which links Tanger to Gibraltar? Or Ceuta to Gibraltar?


No idea! ^^


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Daano: this pic is from the spanish city close to Gibraltar, La Línea. 


>


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice pics of this Spanish town :cheers:



CasaMor said:


> No idea! ^^


There was a Gibraltar - Tangiers ferry which was discontinued, but as far as I know a ferry service in a weekly based was scheduled again.


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

zazo said:


> Daano: this pic is from the spanish city close to Gibraltar, La Línea.


oh my bad, Gibraltar looks great huh.... much much better than other Spanish city's


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

ckm said:


> Nice pics of this Spanish town :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a Gibraltar - Tangiers ferry which was discontinued, but as far as I know a ferry service in a weekly based was scheduled again.


Its not Spanish its BRITISH!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I really miss taking the ferry to Spain and la costa del sol, Malaga, Torrémolinos!
Spanish cities are great too!


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Daano said:


> oh my bad, Gibraltar looks great huh.... much much better than other Spanish city's


Of course Gibraltar is british, but why do you say the other? you just want to create bad feelings, you show pics of this british city, we see, and just that...


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

Daano said:


> Its not Spanish its BRITISH!


Gibraltar is an United Kingdom Dependent Territory, it is not Britain.

GBZ is considered by the United Nations a territory to be "decolonized" (by the UK). Sadly it's the only colony remaining in Europe. 

http://www.un.org/News/Press/docs/2007/galcol3158.doc.htm

Comparatively, it is a completely different situation with Ceuta and Melilla. They are integral part of the national territory of Spain and never been colonies. A status that is supported by the United Nations as well.


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Muttie said:


> Is there a ferry which links Tanger to Gibraltar? Or


I think there was even a flight between Gibraltar and Morocco in the past but it was discontinued due to lack of demand.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Never planned to go to Gibraltar, I go to Malaga every summer but I'll pass by as soon as possible!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

zazo said:


> ]
> 
> It's also very impressive to see so many jews in one european city


together with Monaco it has the highest per cent of jews (except Israel)


thanx for pics!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> together with Monaco it has the highest per cent of jews (except Israel)
> 
> 
> thanx for pics!


There is more Jews in Morocco than Monaco and Gibraltar, I think, Casablanca il full of Jews! :cheers:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> together with Monaco it has the highest per cent of jews (except Israel)
> 
> 
> thanx for pics!


Even almost every electronic shop and jewellery were jewish, many jews in the street, amazing.. the percentage is huge


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

CasaMor said:


> There is more Jews in Morocco than Monaco and Gibraltar, I think, Casablanca il full of Jews! :cheers:


Per cent


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

zazo said:


> Per cent


I know!  :cheers: ^^


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

CasaMor said:


> There is more Jews in Morocco than Monaco and Gibraltar, I think, Casablanca il full of Jews! :cheers:


per cent not quantity


----------

